# yft



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

How much strike drag do you guys normally use for yfts


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

for jigging and popping 14 to 22lbs around 15 for 60lb line and a little over 20 on 80lb line....ricky bobby


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

personaly I stick to the 1/3 of the ABS of your line & then go from there. remember that YFt will only peel out about 100yds then slow down.
Your drag would increment as the line goes off


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

a tuna under 100lbs is not going to go far like MM said no mater how much drag you are using. he is going to run back to the school and try to stay with his friends. I usually fish 15 - 17lbs of drag and increase it to 20 or so after the fish stops. 

big fish are a little different story.


----------



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

*seaya*

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of spot-on advice here. good luck dc


----------

